# Grassy Sound



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hit Grassy Sound yesterday with 1fishinmusician and his son. Boss Dogg went too. We had a great time. Nice 1-2lb croaker were caught, flounder and seasbass were caught to. Minnows seemed the bait of choice for the flounder and squid for the croaker and seabass. No striper pr blues. Gonna head in a little while to do it again. Good luck guys, hookem up and tight lines to all.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

yummmmmmmmm ... croaker  

That's what we were shooting for at Cape May point last weekend ... ended up with herring, sharkes, skates, and 15 or so weakies ... most between 8 and 11 inch, but a couple pushed a little closer to being legal.

Thanks for the report!
fishhead

PS - How's the truck running?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Today*

One croaker, one flounder and the BIGGEST cow nose ray I have ever seen in this area. It was a good 4-5ft across. Some guy caught it and the guy next to him says "Oh you caught a skate". You know one of those types who has no clue what he's doing or talkin about. 

BTW the truck is a P.O.S!!!!! When it's fixed it's gettin traded in and I'm gettin a Ford or a Dodge.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Yo Dogg, Ya forgot to tell em bout that fancy upside down n backwards spinnin rig we saw


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yeah*

That was a sight. I'm just glad he was next to you and not me!!!!!.........


----------

